# Fnb Smart Devices



## shabbar (18/8/14)

anybody on the forum took one of these devices ?


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

Hwst shabbar. I haven't personally but I know a few people who have. Great value for money and I was amazed at the acceptance and delivery time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (18/8/14)

Yip I have taken 2 devices from FNB so far - great service and no issues

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

Yep, two for me also. both will be paid off in two months. then I'll get an ipad for my daughter, and maybe a new phone for my wife.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/8/14)

Yeah 2 devices for me aswell this phone and a tablet for the boy he needed one for varsity. Faily painless apply online an sms a day later confirming and delivery within a week. Payment come straight off account and no interest on repayments. I'm a happy chappie.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (18/8/14)

Bought my MacBook Pro off FNB as well as my iPad
Really awesome service

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (18/8/14)

Yes. Nowadays only worth it if you qualify for a decent discount level from FNB, otherwise you'll get better deals from cellphone carriers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

ok thus far i only see the pros , any cons ?


im in the market for a new tv and i see there 55" led smart tv + blu ray + home theatre for 950pm .

that seems like an excellent deal that they are offering seeing that the tv alone retails for around 20k


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

One of the cons is, you cannot do early settlement, they penalise you for that. 
another cons is after about 1 year, the device is old news but you still paying it. you want a new one, but you cant, cause you still paying for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (18/8/14)

I'm not fully up to date with it (only investigated briefly recently) but when I got my ipad almost 3 years ago, there were disadvantages such as fewer free atm withdrawls, can't remember what else though. Send FNB an sms, get em to call you back and ask (Maybe report back too  )


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

O yes that was the catch. Your free ATM withdrawals and stuff are actually reduced. Most of us swipe most of the time and do EFT''s so I don't see that as a huge CON.


----------

